# Snow and Ice Shield Over Rolled Roof?



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rolled roofing is used on roofs that have a pitch less than 4/12. To use regular 3 tab or fake shakes you must have a steeper pitch for the water to properly run off. 

Why do you want to cover the roof with ice and water? It is not the final application and would need to be covered with shingles or rolled roofing in your case.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Longevity*

the contractor is saying this will last the life of the shingles (40-50 years). Considering rolled roof lasts only 10 -15 years, I was hoping to have it done and last until I'm in the 'old-folks' home. Also, I was told that to remove the rolled roofing, would probably ruin my decking and I would have to replace all the plywood.

any suggestions what I can do to make it last at least 30 years, like the rest of my roof?


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Won't penetrate shield*

Also, I was told that although water and ice may get under the shingles (due to the low pitch), it would not penetrate the water and ice shield, so the roof would be protected. what do you think?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

If it is just ice and water barrier being exposed, I would not say that would suffice. I also would not think it would look very good either. The ice and water barrier that I have used is black and thin. Tearing off rolled roofing is not that bad. If it has been tarred then its another story.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

No asphalt shingle, even a lengthy warranted one, will last very long on such a minimal pitched roof.

The amount of snow and ice settlement which remains on top of the shingles will continually permeate the asphaltic composition. The shingle will become curled and shrunken substantially sooner than any warranty period offered from any manufacturer. 

The manufacturers have certain limitations on their warranty, one being a pitch that is not considered a steep slope acceptable for shingle roofing and two, that proper Balanced air flow be provided for in both the intake ventilation and the exhaust ventilation scenarios.

On such a shallow pitch, I do not see which exhaust vent product would be adequate for that low pitch detail.

A new flat roof membrane as suggested previously would be your best alternative, but to be done properly, by an experienced roofer who does that type of roofing regularly.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Check with your building department it may be against code to shingle such a low slope. Never the less it is just plain stupid to do so and is proven not to work, ice and water shield is not magic.

RooferJim


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

Which flat roof membrane or rolled roofing will last the longest? How long? Please, let me know type, brand name, and if it is applied by self-stick, tar, torched-down....enough to research on I-net.

Thanks to all for advice!!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If youre going to DIY, I would recommends RooferJim's fave...EPDM. Glue is down.

Firestone.
GAF
Carlisle
RPM
GenFlex

Those are off the top of my head.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Metal Roofing 'system'*

I found some info on metal roofs in New England: Classic Metal Roofs. They say can go over my existing roof. Any thoughts or opinions or experience with this is appreciated.


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

they actually want to sell me a PVC single ply membrane. I have the list of pros, but, besides the cost...what are the cons?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Why would you want to go over it now? Why would you not want to tear it off, whichever system you choose? Is it better?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Single ply membrane roofs are not for DIYers if you dont know what your doing with it and dont know the tricks of the trade it can and will be a nightmare. for a DIY low slope roof the best route is a two ply Polyglass Elastoflex or the equivelent GAF Liberty sheet or Flintlastic. A novice with some common sence and a strong back can do this and have great results. you must follow the specific instructions and if there are a lot of flashing details you should consider getting a Real Roofer to install. Mastic "gunk etc.." is not magic.

RooferJim


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

"Why would you want to go over it now?" to save money, time, wasted trip to dump, it does not leak, and may provide extra barrier &/or extra strength if hit by tree branch.
" Why would you not want to tear it off, whichever system you choose? Is it better?" One Suggestion made to me was to cut a couple small areas of the current rolled roofing, check out the plywood underneath. If the ply wood is good, and this also confirms one layer of the current rolled roof, then cement/glue/caulk/tar the piece back on and go over with the 2nd layer of rolled roofing. If the plywood is not good or it appears to be 2 layers, then take the time to scrape off the old and on with the new. Sound like a plan? what do you think?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Mr Home Owner,

Even though you seem to have a desire to do this and find the internet research to understand this, I do not get any good sense that you would be able to do a competant job in this situation.

I am not trying to demean you or your skill level, but sometimes (usually), a skilled task with specialized materials should ONLY be done by properly trained tradesmen.

Good luck in your endeavor to save some money, and I hope it does not cost you too much later on to correct your deficiencies.

I am sure we will still provide you with advise here if you ask for it, but I think you under estimate the intricacies of doing proper detail work with specialty products, so we will still try to assist you in the future.

Now, call up a local professional, and at least you will understand the options better, and hire them to do it.

Ed


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

A glue brush and a pair of scissors is all you need for EPDM. LOL


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

If its that simple Aaron why cant a lot of roofers get certified in it. Oh yeah thats right a lot are like bulls in a china shop if it cant be slashed and burned or hacked whacked and gunked then it just isnt cool. LOL !

RooferJim
get rid of those damn hot boots guys !
well I admit I still have a pair but only for a rare occasion or perhaps sentimental reasons


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Thats a good question, Jim...why cant they get certified?


----------

